# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj bashkëkombasit e mi Dardan

## Dardania antike

Kush e ndjen veten dardan le te me shkruaj ca fjale se kemi shumcka me biseduar.
Po dalim nga pluhuri i harreses sepse jemi popull i shenjeteruar .
Me pavaresin e Dardanise( Kosves) ne po rilindim prap ne kohen moderne.
Le te rroj e verteta per ne sa vet zoti.
rroft Dardania 
rroft kombi Dardan.
Poshte sllavet dhe greket. :Lulja3:

----------


## _MALSORI_

ketu ne kete forum ke veq *bashkombas shqiptare*...keshtu qe lodhesh kot duke kerkuar..duket te ka humbur rruga ne oborr...kerkoi keta bashkomas te tu diku tjeter...ndoshta te ndonje forum dardan....*ky eshte forumi shqiptare*

----------


## Dardania antike

> ketu ne kete forum ke veq *bashkombas shqiptare*...keshtu qe lodhesh kot duke kerkuar..duket te ka humbur rruga ne oborr...kerkoi keta bashkomas te tu diku tjeter...ndoshta te ndonje forum dardan....*ky eshte forumi shqiptare*


-------------------

A do na lini rehat qe te shprehemi ne qe mendojme ndryshe nga ju.
Tema dihet kujt i adresohet.
Ky forum nuk eshte vetem shqiptar .Nese e veren ka serb,italian,turq,grek,shqiptar,dardan,magjup,jahu  di,nazist etj etj.
Ku forum nuk da kufizime .
Sa i perket asaj se eshte ne gjuhen shqipe une te theme se edhe shqipja edhe dardanishtja jane gjuhe iliro -pellazge.jane Toske dhe gege.
Na lini rehat .ok.

----------


## _MALSORI_

ok vazhdo kerko...por dije se kerkon kot..edhe nje here ketu ke veq* shqiptare*...packa se ti deshiron ti quash me ato termat bajate tuaja...

te lutem mos abuzo me budallikun tend..eshte e drejte e jotja te abuzosh por jo ne kete shkalle..

----------


## ILMGAP

ca jane dardanet ....... pasardhsit e rugoves ?

----------


## Dardania antike

Per shqiptarin ekziston vetem fjala fillo .
Ajo ndal nuk ekziston fare.

no coment .
Nuk ju pengoj dhe me pengoni.
Une kerkoje njerezit e humbur neper histori por qe ne realitet jane neper bote duke frymuar.
Haj merri me edin dhe salon apo me hashimin e ramushin se une kam pune me te menqura me bashkombasit e mi Dardan.Dua te qmallem mire e mire se kemi shume plane .hajt .

----------


## ILMGAP

o rob Zoti ....... po qe ti i menqur do thoje "po" ose "jo" ne pergjigjen time.

pastaj ..... me trego ca du tdi ...... sepse "dua te di ne jam dhe une dardan"  :buzeqeshje:   :arushi:

----------


## Dardania antike

> o rob Zoti ....... po qe ti i menqur do thoje "po" ose "jo" ne pergjigjen time.
> 
> pastaj ..... me trego ca du tdi ...... sepse "dua te di ne jam dhe une dardan"


---------------- 
Jane njerez si ne. Don't

 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam: 
hahahahahaahha

----------


## ILMGAP

> ---------------- 
> Jane njerez si ne. Don't
> 
> 
> hahahahahaahha


cdo tthuash me "ne" ....... do te thuash se dhe "ti" si "ne" je ?  :arushi:

----------


## Dardania antike

> cdo tthuash me "ne" ....... do te thuash se dhe "ti" si "ne" je ?


------------
ma thuaj ,,ne" ,e une ta shpjegoj ,,Ti-ne" :syte zemra:

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Per shqiptarin ekziston vetem fjala fillo .
> Ajo ndal nuk ekziston fare.
> 
> no coment .
> Nuk ju pengoj dhe me pengoni.
> Une kerkoje njerezit e humbur neper histori por qe ne realitet jane neper bote duke frymuar.
> Haj merri me edin dhe salon apo me hashimin e ramushin se *
> 
> 
> ...


mos e shqetesoni o njerez se ky ka pune te medha me bere....

----------


## Dardania antike

MALESORI
Nuk eshte tema per shqiptar.Kyqu te temat tjera .klm.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> MALESORI
> Nuk eshte tema per* shqiptar*.Kyqu te temat tjera .klm.


ky eshte * forumi shqiptare*...ti ik e kyqu ne forume te tjera ...

kupton gje qe je bere gazi i botes...

----------


## derjansi

> MALESORI
> Nuk eshte tema per shqiptar.Kyqu te temat tjera .klm.


ky asht forumi shqiptar e kret forumi asht epr shqiptar


shko e cil ni forum dardan a atje bashkohu me dardanet e tu

----------


## ILMGAP

> ky asht forumi shqiptar e kret forumi asht epr shqiptar
> 
> 
> shko e cil ni forum dardan a atje bashkohu me dardanet e tu


o derjans do mtregosh ti te pakten ....... se kush jane keta dardanet ? e kisha mire une me pare qe thash "pasardhesit e rugoves" ?

----------


## _MALSORI_

> o derjans do mtregosh ti te pakten ....... se kush jane keta dardanet ? e kisha mire une me pare qe thash "*pasardhesit e rugoves*" ?


tani mos e deformo temen...kjo qe thua me duket me prapavije politike..keshtu e kuptoj une..se nuk ka paraardhes apo pasardhes te rugoves...ka paraardhes te popullit shqiptare qe sot banon ne trojet e tyre ne kosove dhe qe dikure ne antikitet quheshin '' dardane..''...ky i madhi qe ka hape kete temen dhe qe po ban politiken e madhe nuk ka kohe me tu pergjigje..se helbete ka pune te medha ore e do merret me ne....

----------


## Dardania antike

> tani mos e deformo temen...kjo qe thua me duket me prapavije politike..keshtu e kuptoj une..se nuk ka paraardhes apo pasardhes te rugoves...ka paraardhes te popullit shqiptare qe sot banon ne trojet e tyre ne kosove dhe qe dikure ne antikitet quheshin '' dardane..''...ky i madhi qe ka hape kete temen dhe qe po ban politiken e madhe nuk ka kohe me tu pergjigje..se helbete ka pune te medha ore e do merret me ne....


------------------
Ju kam pergjigj malesor por sikur asaj pergjigjia ime nuk i pelqen dhe kerkone pergjigje me prapavij siq e kuptove vet.

----------


## Black_Mamba

Dardania antike thjesht me duket se sheh endra me sy qel kot o njeri.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> o derjans do mtregosh ti te pakten ....... se kush jane keta dardanet ? e kisha mire une me pare qe thash "pasardhesit e rugoves" ?


Po provoj une te te pergjijgem.

Komb Dardan ose ksovar, jan nje grusht njerezish qe veten e quajn her intelektual e her analist. Jan nje grusht njerezish qe duan me cdo kusht te profilizohen. Deshirojne te bien ne sy, coft edhe me antivlera te tilla. Druajn se kan mbetur mbrapa ne keto kohe kaq dinamike. Dhe duke mos ditur se si te tregohen, pra duke mos pasur ide dhe mundesi konstruktive, na cajne b... me kete komb te ri. 

Po kete gje provuan edhe Halil Matoshi dhe Nexhmedin Spahiu. As atyre nuk u shkoi " zbulimi epokal " si e menduan.

E si po e shofim, edhe ketij hapesit te temes, jo vetem kesaj rradhe, mundi po i shkon huq.Mbet i vetem deri me tani. Shqiptaret e Kosoves ( por edhe te tjeret ) u ropen e u poqen neper shekuj per emrin shqiptar e Shqiperi. Keshtu do mbetet deri ne amshim.

----------


## MARGUS

> Kush e ndjen veten dardan le te me shkruaj ca fjale se kemi shumcka me biseduar.
> Po dalim nga pluhuri i harreses sepse jemi popull i shenjeteruar .
> Me pavaresin e Dardanise( Kosves) ne po rilindim prap ne kohen moderne.
> Le te rroj e verteta per ne sa vet zoti.
> rroft Dardania 
> rroft kombi Dardan.
> Poshte sllavet dhe greket.



shkruaj ne derdanishte ,ndoshta lajmerohen!LOL

----------

